# Just for fun..



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I have nothing better to do tonight.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

showed my kids they loved it!:bounce:


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Kuan & AndyG - your posts are not good for my eyes - especially at this time of morning!:crazy:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Some people have way too much time on their hands!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Try this:

http://cognitivelabs.com/games_bloxorz.htm


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## nor (Aug 31, 2007)

The elephant has 8 legs, thats not normal! No elephant should have 8 legs, even if it works at a circus. Just my upinion...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Salliem, that game is addictive....


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)




----------

